# Cyclist down at Hampton Court: me!



## jefmcg (20 May 2014)

Just got shunted by a car near the entrance to Hampton Court Palace. 
As I approached http://goo.gl/maps/KK2Rk there was a bus in the roundabout coming from my right, not indicating. I thought he would turn left but realised he was turning right in front of me, so stopped at the line. A car following me struck me square in the rear wheel, pushing me forward. 

That being said it's about as painless as it could be. Useful witness, apologetic and contrite driver who admitted responsibility to police. Staff at Hampton Court attended to me, police and ambulance did their jobs very well. 

I'm waiting at a&e to be checked over. Numerous points of pain but very likely no real damage.

Back wheel turning fine so bike may have survived it too.


----------



## cyberknight (20 May 2014)

Ouch !
Hope you and the bike are ok.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2014)

+1 hope you and your bike are OK.


----------



## DCLane (20 May 2014)

Get well soon. And get the bike checked out.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Glad to hear not too much damage to yourself.


----------



## Rooster1 (20 May 2014)

I had a near miss with a bus like that too, it was coming down a main road, indicating to turn off to its left, it kept going straight. Stupidly, as I usually do in a car, I always let the vehicle pass in case it is not actually turning. On this occassion I pulled out. It missed me by an inch. My fault entirely. Won't do that again. 

When do you trust indicators? If you don't trust them, and a car behind thinks you should go or have gone, you a damned. You are damned if you pull out too.

Hope you are OK.


----------



## jefmcg (20 May 2014)

Home from A&E. By the time they saw me, the worst injury was my left knee. Swollen and tender. Xray indicates soft tissue only. Expect to be very sore tomorrow. I'll retrieve my bike and see how it is. Just finished replacing brifters and cables and bar tape. Big job for me. I'll be miffed is there is something seriously wrong with it.

Then decide whether to proceed with the plan for the Bank Holiday Monday with @vickster


----------



## Cuchilo (20 May 2014)

Glad youre ok .


----------



## vickster (20 May 2014)

Rest up, heal quick


----------



## Kies (20 May 2014)

Bikes can be replaced. You can't. Heal well


----------



## jefmcg (20 May 2014)

Parting question from the A&E clinician: how's your bike?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 May 2014)

What bad luck @jefmcg, sorry to read this.
GWS to you and bike both


----------



## jefmcg (21 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Parting question from the A&E clinician: how's your bike?


answer: in better shape than me! It's getting a new rear wheel and the mech hanger is bent, and new mudguards. But everything else is ship-shape. After loosening the rear brakes, I was able to cycle it to the bike shop. Flat trip, so didn't change gears - which could have been a disaster.

(ok, there's a lot of play in the cranks,and I think the BB is going, but that was true 2 days ago)


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

Rest up and heal quickly. Will the car driver cough up for the repairs with no bother, do you think?


----------



## dellzeqq (21 May 2014)

blimey! Keep the faith, kiddo!


----------



## jefmcg (21 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> Rest up and heal quickly. Will the car driver cough up for the repairs with no bother, do you think?


Yup, I really think so. She has behaved in an exemplary manner up until now. She made a statement to the police that has put her in danger of a careless driving (is that the right name?) charge. I also told her if I had a claim, I'd pass it to her directly so she could decide what do to. She was never anything but concerned and apologetic.

I hope everyone is lucky enough to be knocked down by such a sweet person.


----------



## Crankarm (24 May 2014)

So are the plods going to prosecute the driver? Probably not "It was only a cyclist."

GWS.


----------



## jefmcg (24 May 2014)

Crankarm said:


> So are the plods going to prosecute the driver? Probably not "It was only a cyclist."
> 
> GWS.



Not sure. The driver fully admitted to her mistake in her statement. The police told me that they told her that she may be charged with driving without due care and attention (I think) but that was not up to the officer at the scene but the traffic police.

This is probably the opposite to "only a cyclist". If she had made the same mistake with a car, the police would not have been called, and I think there would be about zero percent chance she'd be charged with anything.

Guess she looked at me when I was intending to go into the roundabout without stopping, looked at the roundabout to judge if it was safe to enter and proceeded through the point I should have long been gone from. Yes, a mistake. Yes, her fault. But from my point of view understandable.

I am absolutely sure she is shocked and sorry for what she has done. It wasn't with a disregard for me as a cyclist or lack of awareness of my presence. I am also absolutely sure she will be a better driver from now on. So fine and points, I really don't care.

Sad thing is, she was coming back from the gym. She should have been cycling, but I suspect after what happened, she's even less likely to consider cycling a safe option.

And me: Wednesday I cycled my slightly bent bike to the shop for checks and repairs. They didn't have the right mech hanger in stock, so on Thursday I rode into London to pick one up (30 mile round trip on my folder). So I guess I am ok.

Edit: Form letter arrived from Traffic Prosecutions Service. "here's your incident number... please don't bother us for next two weeks"


----------



## jefmcg (26 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Then decide whether to proceed with the plan for the Bank Holiday Monday with @vickster



Yup. http://app.strava.com/activities/145944073

I guess me and my bike are ok**

Though I had an ache in my wrist and a sharp pain in my knew, and the bike had two flats.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 May 2014)

Two flats?
The poor thing wanted a rest! 
Well done you both, riding with injuries.


----------



## jefmcg (30 May 2014)

Got my final letter from the police. No action. 

Turns out I am a little bit disappointed by this. The default seems to be £100 FPN and 3 points for driving without due care and attention. This seems not unreasonable, as she was doing that, and it's only 2 tanks for fuel. If she accumulates no more points, then the 3 points does her no harm, and if she does get more points, then maybe she shouldn't be driving.

I haven't sent my (small) bill to her yet. I'll update when I do.

thanks again for the warm wishes!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Got my final letter from the police. No action.


 
I'd ask them why not.

It seems a reasonable requirement of granting her a licence to drive that she doesn't make mistakes which cause injury to people and damage to property, without submitting to some sort of penalty.
GC


----------



## vickster (30 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Got my final letter from the police. No action.
> 
> Turns out I am a little bit disappointed by this. The default seems to be £100 FPN and 3 points for driving without due care and attention. This seems not unreasonable, as she was doing that, and it's only 2 tanks for fuel. If she accumulates no more points, then the 3 points does her no harm, and if she does get more points, then maybe she shouldn't be driving.
> 
> ...



No action was taken by the police either in my accident, which is fine by me as I am a firm believer that accidents happen and in no way did he mean this to happen. I was involved in an accident years ago with a motor cyclist in which he was injured and wrote off my car. Unfortunately, said motorcyclist was riding without insurance or a licence and was prosecuted while I was not. He may have been an illegal immigrant as no one could track him down for a while!

I think driving without due care goes to court, not just a standard penalty spat out as per a traffic light or speed camera I believe. In my letter it states that the driver has been written to and reminded of their responsibilities as a road user, to drive safely and comply with road traffic law.

Took the police 2 months to get back to me, but I had to inform them of my injuries and treatment and provide a full written statement etc

The driver in my case will be punished by his insurance company. Has your driver even informed hers of the accident - which she is required to do, even if there is no claim?


----------



## jefmcg (13 Nov 2014)

I got rear ended again yesterday, at another roundabout. Folder this time, and she and I both seem to be ok. 16" wheels are tough.

but it's made me a little nervous today


----------



## albion (13 Nov 2014)

Nightmare traffic place.

And is Busy Park still the busiest green rat run on earth ?


----------



## jefmcg (13 Nov 2014)

albion said:


> Nightmare traffic place.
> 
> And is Busy Park still the busiest green rat run on earth ?



Pretty busy, I guess, but there's probably worse.

Yesterday's collision was in Twickenham


----------



## albion (13 Nov 2014)

It is good for adrenalin round there I do recall.

And pleased you were much OK.


----------



## vickster (13 Nov 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I got rear ended again yesterday, at another roundabout. Folder this time, and she and I both seem to be ok. 16" wheels are tough.
> 
> but it's made me a little nervous today


 

Fortunately, only one of us is (sort of) off the bike due to injury...I'm buying cake on Saturday when I (sort of) ignore doctor's orders!


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Nov 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Pretty busy, I guess, but there's probably worse.
> 
> Yesterday's collision was in Twickenham


Lucky it was rear ended and not taken out by one of the cars flying down the A316


----------

